# trail cam pic's



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

the first of the year...it looks like 2 out of 3 made it through last years season
a few pic's

.


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

nice bill!!!


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

If that dont get you fired up and ready to pull a string nothing will!! good luck on your hunts i would love to see that one laying next to your bow


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

mine has been out for about a month now and i havent pulled the film yet. getting kinda curious. I did see a moose the other day which looks as if its the off-spring of my monster on the wall. hopefully he comes and takes a peek under my stand here in a couple months.


----------



## pj4wd (Dec 9, 2009)

Real nice pic's


----------



## ufaquaoiler (Jan 14, 2010)

very nice deer! im picking mine up saturday morning to see if the one that dropped that lovely 8 tined shed came around. my friend got one of those 3 legged deer on camera a couple years back too but actually it was 3 1/2 leged since the slug from someone in the area hit it lower. picture was taken very shortly after gun season.


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2010)

Nice pics! Looks like the hunting may be good this fall!

Good luck,

Brian


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

I check mine and had a few small bucks and does. also one georgous fox


----------

